# Anyone going to NAMM?



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

One of these years I'm going to figure out a way to get in...


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

You could always sleep your way in... :we need some LAUGH emoticons:


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I need a good trip..But I don't think I will be able to get my passport ready by the time the show starts.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> One of these years I'm going to figure out a way to get in...


I'll be there - fly in the 18th, leave the 21st.
Jeff - drop me a PM, OK? If you're serious, I may know someone that will have an extra badge.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

rwe333 said:


> I'll be there - fly in the 18th, leave the 21st.
> Jeff - drop me a PM, OK? If you're serious, I may know someone that will have an extra badge.


Thanks for the offer I really appreciate it. I'm serious but unfortunately I made some other commitments that I don't want to break out of.

Next year, or that's what I say every year.

Jeff


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The problem with NAMM is where it is. Unfortunately they have committed to being in those same two cities from the next 10 years or so. Why cant they choose a nice city?................


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> The problem with NAMM is where it is. Unfortunately they have committed to being in those same two cities from the next 10 years or so. Why cant they choose a nice city?................


Anaheim is 'nice' - ?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Anaheim blows chunks...........


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Anaheim blows chunks...........


It's warm!
Certainly not a city w/ much vibe, but safer than Downtown LA.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Anaheim is friggin hot. Too hot. The last thing I want to do is go to an overcrowded facility with smelly people when its way too hot. They should pick a nice no-where place where hotels are easy to find, streets arent crowded with tourists, and it isnt friggin hot. To me there isnt much difference between LA and Anaheim. If they want it in California there are some nice places in the San Gabriel mountains, or anyplace in Northern California that isnt crowded and hot. How about in Seattle where the Experiance Museum is? That would be a fine trip..........


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Anaheim is friggin hot. Too hot. The last thing I want to do is go to an overcrowded facility with smelly people when its way too hot. They should pick a nice no-where place where hotels are easy to find, streets arent crowded with tourists, and it isnt friggin hot. To me there isnt much difference between LA and Anaheim. If they want it in California there are some nice places in the San Gabriel mountains, or anyplace in Northern California that isnt crowded and hot. How about in Seattle where the Experiance Museum is? That would be a fine trip..........


Gotcha - no argument here.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Wayne,

I believe that Jim Savall (Southbay Ampworks) who is a member of this forum will be there. If you get a chance,check out Wolfetone pickups (Wolfe MacLeod) he is a great guy and also WCR Coils ( Jim Wagner) both of these winders are members of another forum that I frequent. Enjoy the show.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Wayne,
> 
> I believe that Jim Savall (Southbay Ampworks) who is a member of this forum will be there. If you get a chance,check out Wolfetone pickups (Wolfe MacLeod) he is a great guy and also WCR Coils ( Jim Wagner) both of these winders are members of another forum that I frequent. Enjoy the show.


Yeah, Jim Seavall and I promised to have a drink this time 'round. 
Will check out the other guys you mention, too. 
I do see some of them 'round The Gear Page.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

rwe333 said:


> Yeah, Jim Seavall and I promised to have a drink this time 'round.
> Will check out the other guys you mention, too.
> I do see some of them 'round The Gear Page.


I just received another three sets of pups from Wolfe yesterday. 
Two sets of Grey Wolfs and a set of Marshall Heads. I'm really looking forward to hearing the Marshall Heads. The Grey Wolfs I am familiar with. They sound amazing.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> I just received another three sets of pups from Wolfe yesterday.
> Two sets of Grey Wolfs and a set of Marshall Heads. I'm really looking forward to hearing the Marshall Heads. The Grey Wolfs I am familiar with. They sound amazing.


Two sets of greywolfes eh! I wonder how a pair would sound in my Lester?
The pair in the Newsom with Alnico 2's sound awesome, as you know.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

rwe333 said:


> Yeah, Jim Seavall and I promised to have a drink this time 'round.
> Will check out the other guys you mention, too.
> I do see some of them 'round The Gear Page.


hey Wayne if your having a drink with Jim give the big dummy my best will you :banana: 

(hopefully he's checking this thread)


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Two sets of greywolfes eh! I wonder how a pair would sound in my Lester?
> The pair in the Newsom with Alnico 2's sound awesome, as you know.


Probably pretty darn good. Sorry Dave these ones are spoken for. You could always try something novel, like give Wolfe a call. Better wait until after NAMM though that poor bugger is working day & night right now.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i used to go to namm to work. i would love to be able to go just for the fun of it!

-dh


----------

